# Distraught over Employment Visa being declined for Hep B



## Canexpat12 (Oct 5, 2009)

Any advice would be appreciated.

Canadian just moved here for a great job at DIFC. Didnt know they would test for HepB which I have had since a kid. Medical authorities (at DIFC for employment visa) here declined Visa app and wouldnt take into consideration that my medical reports show that I have had Hep B for many decades, viral load is low and not transmissible and that antibodies in blood have fought off virus (they wouldnt review my records from Canada, they just did a virul test for Hep B). All other tests were fine.

Wondering if I can appeal anywhere (my employer has terminated me but would take me back). I understand that people renewing their employment visa do not get tested for Hep and on top of which I am a professional working in an office (vs child care, health care, etc). On top of which medical reports confirm non transmittability of my condition. 

Desparate to make this work and appeal somewhere if possible. Thought of calling the Immigration and Naturalization Dubai office tomorrow. Such a pity, cause if we had known, they could have sent me to Sharjah where I understand they only check for HIV and TB and not Hep. My employer is sympathetic as to the irrational decision but they do not want to ruffle any feathers and take up the challenge with the government. 

Any advice on any way to have them change their minds would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## apgulec (Oct 30, 2009)

Canexpat12 said:


> Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Canadian just moved here for a great job at DIFC. Didnt know they would test for HepB which I have had since a kid. Medical authorities (at DIFC for employment visa) here declined Visa app and wouldnt take into consideration that my medical reports show that I have had Hep B for many decades, viral load is low and not transmissible and that antibodies in blood have fought off virus (they wouldnt review my records from Canada, they just did a virul test for Hep B). All other tests were fine.
> 
> ...



What happened after all these? Please do let me know if you were able to get the employment visa? 

I want to know because I'm in a similar situation. I've received an excellent job offer from a bank in Abu Dhabi but my visa got declined due to the same reason Hep B even if I've given the bank's pro a report from my doctor here informing that my HBV DNA is negative which means I'm infected but there is no hep activity in my body. 

Thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a no. Sorry, but there is no way they'll give you it whatever you say. Sorry, these are the rules here.


----------



## apgulec (Oct 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> It's a no. Sorry, but there is no way they'll give you it whatever you say. Sorry, these are the rules here.



So you're back to Canada? 
I lived in Dubai for 2 year between 2006-2008 with hep B. I think this has changed recently, at that time they were only checking HIV.


----------



## Canexpat12 (Oct 5, 2009)

sorry have been having problems respo nding to this blog
there is a chance the rules may change in the next few weeks re requiring office workers to undergo hep B screening


----------



## Canexpat12 (Oct 5, 2009)

Apgulec,
Sorry for delay in responding. Have been having problems responding to this blog. have been trying for a while now.
there is a chance the rules may change in the next few weeks re requiring office workers to undergo hep B screening
Please read and become part of the expat blog for the uae (check under hep B)
there is a significant amount of information, others' experiences and updates on that blog


----------

